# does clomid help regulate your periods??



## baby wisher

I am on cd33 and finished my first round of Clomid 50mg. My cycles are usually 28-33 days...i dont know if I really feel pregnant or not. I'm afraid to test so I'm just waitin for AF to come. My mind keeps playin tricks on me. I have felt some nausea off and on all week. I had a yeast infection and u.t.i. last week so I contributed the symptoms to the u.t.i. My appetite has been poor this week but bloated and severely moody!! Also I have been doin the #2 more frequently lately (sorry for tmi)!!! I know I should test anyway to see but my cd21 bloods came back with 8.1 progesterone level on clomid so I know the chances of me bein preggers is slim to none!! Sorry had to let that out!

I thought that clomid was suppose to help regulate your cycles. Tomorrow is the last day of the month and still no :witch: Could i still be pregnant with low pogesterone??


----------



## kairzh7

It helps regulate your cycle by making your body ovulate. If you didn't ovulate which the low progesterone might indicate then your cycle will be irregular. I would expect that your dosage may be increased. I would think maybe your AF is delayed because you didn't ovulate, though I think anything seems to be possible.


----------



## baby wisher

Thank you so much for your feed back. The weird thing is...i got a positive OPK. So I would think that I did O but maybe not enough. I dont know. 

However...The :witch: showed her face on Mon. and I just started my second round of Clomid. Now im on 100 mg. Keepin my fingers crossed. I am also scheduled for the dye test next wed. I requested for this test. I feel this should have been done first prior to me starting Clomid. I think i will feel better knowing that my tubes are ok.


----------



## kairzh7

My doc did the test before putting me on Clomid, but it seems that some doc's turn to Clomid first then investigate further if that doesn't work. Good job looking out for yourself and requesting it. I hope everything turns out fine.

I don't use OPK's because I didn't feel like I got the right results. I chart my temp and check other fertility signs though there are a lot of people on here that use the OPK's successfully. Also, your body may have been geared up to O then didn't release the egg for some reason. Good luck and I hope the Clomid works for you. It didn't for me. I just finished my last cycle on it and now have to travel out of the area to see a fertility specialist to figure out the next step.


----------



## baby wisher

Good luck Kairz...I hope everything works out for you. I think i'm ovulating but my tubes are blocked. I will know next week after my HSG. 

Best wishes


----------

